
Show HN: Interactive Fretboard for Guitar and Ukulele Players Built with D3.js - yaph
https://guitarstreams.com/tool/fretboard/
======
yaph
Hello HN,

I created this tool to learn fretboard notes as well as chord and scale
shapes. I also wanted to improve my knowledge of music theory so I wrote all
code related to theory from scratch instead of using libraries. While the
latter is only beneficial for me, I hope that others find this tool useful for
making music. I'd love to get your feedback.

One issue I'm aware of is that for non-diatonic scales (e.g. minor pentatonic)
the shown triads are not correct. I just leave the triads for the last
selected diatonic scale. What would you do? Hide them?

